# Surprise!



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Came home today and my convicts (I've had em about 2 weeks) have had babies! There are about 40-50 swimming around. Pulled some out and put them in a 5 gallon. Bare for now. I will be getting a small heater tomorrow (it's I te back room that is a steady 85-90 right now


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats awesome! Pictures? My dwarfs are always breeding..like literally every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I really don't have a decent camera haha. But I will try later


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Heres a short video. Momma was a pink and Dad was a very well colored black. Interested to see what the survivors end up looking like 



and a few pics


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

So many! Really cool  And they're so cute.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I keep seeing more and more in the parents tank


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Frydorable!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

congratulations austin...convicts will lay hundreds of eggs.....get ready for an invasion...lol


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Haha. I plan on pulling em out and feeding to some of my other cichlid.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

After week one I still have about 80% of the ones I've put into a fry tank. The others it's hard to tell because they do a good job of hiding


----------

